# 69 GTO: Stuck hood



## USMCMAC8808 (Jan 8, 2020)

Hi y'all. When I bought the car, the hood was a little tweaked. So I would pop the hood latch and kinda pull hood to one side and I could get the hood open. Now, when I pull hood latch, it doesn't open far enough for me to do anything. Any ideas?? Gotta get in there, the battery is dead!!!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

call me its easier to explain
2o6 4six5 9165
been there


----------



## USMCMAC8808 (Jan 8, 2020)

Hey, thanks for the response, but I ended up getting it by countless times of f'ing with it!!!


----------

